# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr 21/03/2010 - "Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες"

## Maroulis Nikos

To n@utilia.gr σας ανακοινώνει ότι προγραμμάτισε για την *Κυριακή 21Μαρτίου 2010* και ώρα *17:00 μ.μ*. μία ακόμη εκδήλωση με θέμα:


*'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες* 

Η εκδήλωση θα περιλαμβάνει προβολή σλάϊντς (slides) από την συλλογή του μελών μας την οποία προσδοκούμε να σχολιάσουν και άλλα εκλεκτά μέλη του φόρουμ. 
Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση Info@nautilia.gr(στοιχεία που χρειαζόμαστε είναι : ονοματεπώνυμο κινητό τηλέφωνο και nicknameΠου έχετε στην ιστοσελίδα μας).


Μαρούλης Νίκος


*Ευχαριστούμε θερμά την* *ΕΛΛΗΝΟΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ* 
*οδός Χαρ. Τρικούπη 36, 185 36 Πειραιάς.* 
*Που θα φιλοξενήσει την εκδήλωση σε αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων.

*

----------

